# New 24W HIDs from Wolf Eyes



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 26, 2005)

A Wolf Eyes dealer has sent me spec sheets and photos of a pair of 24-watt HID lights soon to be introduced by Wolf Eyes. I don't have the information in front of me, but from what I recall, the "Sharks," as they are called, will take a bite out of the competition.

The larger Shark is about 320mm and delivers 1800 lumens for 90 minutes.

The smaller Shark is about 270mm and delivers the same 1800 lumens for 45 minutes.

There was no information about prices, but I expect Wolf Eyes to price them aggressively.

I think the head is about 2.5 inches. The lights are beautiful. The smaller one struck me as quite light in weight.

There is a single version of each light, not a rechargeable and nonrechargeable. Which kind the Sharks are, I can't recall; I think rechargeable.

I have the dealer's permission to post the specs and photos. But I doubt I can do so before the forums go down for the weekend.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 26, 2005)

Wolf Eyes is now listing the K2400 Shark I. But as of this writing, there is no link where we can find more information.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks interesting, but the poor performance of their Crocodile in the big shootout earlier this year will make me think twice. The Li-Ion-only thing adds another cycle of thinking. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
bernie


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 26, 2005)

Here are the specs; it's not clear whether "K1850" and "Shark II" denote both models:

*Shark-II L03 and L06 (K1850):*

*Bulb:* S2 HID Bulb, lifespan 1000 hours
*Power:* 12V, 24W
*Color temp:* 5000K
*brightness:* 1800 lumens 
*Runtime:* L03, 45 minutes; L06, 90 minutes
*Beam divergence:* 8°- 16°adjustable
*5xLED tailcap:* 6 Lumens (max) x 50 hours; also works as battery pack capacity meter
*Battery type:* Built-in Rechargeable Li-ion battery pack. For L03, LRB-368; for L06, LRB-668
*AC Charger:* CH-1210; charging time 3 hours for L03, 4.5 hours for L06
*Input:* AC 90~240V, 60/50Hz
*DC Charger:* DH-1210; charging time 3 hours for L03, 4.5 hours for L06
*Input:* DC 8.5 ~ 16V
*Housing diameter:* 47mm (1.9 in.)
*Bezel diameter:* 83mm (3.3 in.)
*Length:* L03, 262mm (10.3 in.); L06, 325mm (12.8 in.)
*Weight (approximately):* L03, 825g (29.1 oz.); L06, 1000g (35.3 oz.)
Water-resistant, Splashproof
Package	Gift Box
*Optional Accessories:* Red filter (600 nm), IR filter (850 nm), UV filter (365 nm), and spare bulb and battery pack

*LRB-368 and LRB-668 Built-in Li-ion Rechargeable Battery Packs:*

*Voltage:* 12V +/- 10%
*Capacity:* LRB-368, 2150 mAh; LRB-668, 4200mAh
*Capacity storage:* 80% capacity maintained with 1 year after full charged
*Weight with 
housing (approximate):* LRB-368, 350g (12.3 oz); LRB-668, 700g (24.7oz)
*Shelf-life:* 10 years


----------



## markdi (Aug 26, 2005)

looks really kool

how does a 2d mag compare size wise


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 26, 2005)

Got a pic?
bernie


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 26, 2005)

Here are the photos:

First, the larger Shark (325mm, 12.8 inches):






And now, the shorter Shark (262mm, 10.3 inches):


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanx ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Good lokoing light.
Now you got me confused again ... there's this one, the Wolf Eyes Dragon, the AE-Powerlight and the similar Brightstar 24W light, and finally the 10W Warrior (Microfire).
Which to choose ... there's only one shot, if there is a shot at all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
bernie


----------



## birderbill (Aug 26, 2005)

PRICE????????


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 26, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*birderbill said:*
PRICE???????? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## birderbill (Aug 26, 2005)

OK,

How can I find US dealers?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 26, 2005)

The chief U.S. dealer will soon introduce himself in these forums; he wants to first get all the bugs worked out on his Web site. Meanwhile, you can see his eBay listings for Wolf Eyes and Microfire lights. That's how I discovered him and began a dialogue.


----------



## lumenjunkie (Aug 26, 2005)

Wolf Eyes advised me that they only offer a 90 day warranty onthier stuff. Not too impressive for products that run as high as !$1,250 ++


----------



## lotsalumens (Aug 27, 2005)

An X990 is always a good choice and at 35w would no doubt easily beat all lights mentioned thus far. I recently got one in desert cammo finish for only $335. Really an amazing light...though big.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 27, 2005)

The problem is just that ... size ... and build quality.
If you want an easitly transportable and tough as well as watertight illumination tool the X990 just isn't the ticket. But I agree that it seems to be THE DEAL for anyone that wants the brightest and baddest light in a good quality and for a very reasonable price.

The one cool thing I can see about the MicrFire Warrior is the use of 4x123 for 60min of runtime in a package smaller than the SF M6, Very interesting if the light can hold up to the specs.

bernie


----------



## erin0919 (Aug 29, 2005)

Check this out:
http://www.microfire.cn/Warrior-II-K2000R.htm


----------



## NikolaTesla (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks Interesting. I want the short one. When can I get it and how much$$$?


----------



## picard (Aug 29, 2005)

wolfeye HID is much too expensive. most people can't afford it. I will have to live with regular incandescent light


----------



## Geologist (Aug 29, 2005)

yEAH - Would be interesting to know approvimate price.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 1, 2005)

NikolaTesla said:


> Looks When can I get it and how much$$$?


The Sharks will available soon from Pacific Tactical Solutions at the following prices:

*SHARK-II/L06 $499.95 ($449.95 for CPF members)*
*SHARK-II/L03 $399.95 ($359.95 for CPF members)*

 The company is now accepting pre-orders. *Provide your Candlepower Forums login in name and receive a 10% discount on every order.*


 Pacific Tactical Solutions has also just lowered its prices on Wolf Eyes' 10W HID lights. Prices for all Wolf Eyes lights except the Sharks are posted on their Web site: Select Products, then Wolf-Eyes.

They also are the U.S. distributor for Microfire flashlights. However, as of this writing, they are selling Microfires only on eBay; the Microfire portion of the Web site is not up. If you select Products > Microfire, then select Wolf-Eyes, you'll get nothing; always select Products just before selecting Wolf-Eyes.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Sep 1, 2005)

Kiessling said:


> Looks interesting, but the poor performance of their Crocodile in the big shootout earlier this year will make me think twice. The Li-Ion-only thing adds another cycle of thinking. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
> bernie




I agree. I'm certainly not going to be thew first to try one of these.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 2, 2005)

I have one of the Microfire Warriors flying my way ... the 4x123 version. Will keep you updated on the performance of this one.

Someone mentioned that 4x123 wouldn't be capable of properly driving such a ballast, thus underderdriving it to less brightness. True? 

bernie


----------



## mattheww50 (Sep 2, 2005)

Kiessling said:


> I have one of the Microfire Warriors flying my way ... the 4x123 version. Will keep you updated on the performance of this one.
> 
> Someone mentioned that 4x123 wouldn't be capable of properly driving such a ballast, thus underderdriving it to less brightness. True?
> 
> bernie



Probably true. Surefire M6 uses 6 123's to run the HOLA, and that is about 22 watts IIRC (it is about 3 amps, and the load reduces the battery pack output voltage to about 7V , and even that gives only 20 minutes run time. So how you are going to provide 24 watts for any significant length of time with only 4 cells is a valid question. 1.5 A is about the upper limit of what you can get out a 123, and with 4 of them, that max's out at about 18 watts!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 2, 2005)

mattheww50 said:


> Probably true. ...So how you are going to provide 24 watts for any significant length of time with only 4 cells is a valid question.


Sounds like a job for 3.7V rechargeable cells! Unfortunately, only unprotected cells will provide enough juice.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 2, 2005)

Matthew .. the Warrior is a 10W HID, not a 24W, sorry.
bernie


----------



## lotsalumens (Sep 4, 2005)

Hmm...those prices are not very competitive with the 24w 110 min offerings from Brightstar and AE light. I am very interested in these lights, but I expected them to be closer to $300 for the longer running version (equivalent to the AE and brightstar).

cfb


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello to all! :wave: 
This is my first post.
I’m the dealer (Pacific Tactical Solutions) that Paul_in_Maryland has been communicating with. 

I just heard from Wolf-Eyes that they will release the new Shark- II/L06 – HID on September 20th. 

The Shark- II/L03 – HID will be released at a later unspecified date.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to CPF Mike !

bernie


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 13, 2005)

Mike,
Feel free to include a link to your site in your signature line.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi, Mike, welcome to CPF. Would you care to contrast your Shark HID lights to the 24W offerings of Brightstar and AE? I am interested in this size/power light, but haven't heard any diffinitive points as of yet. Any insight/input would be greatly appreciated here.


----------



## john2551 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm new to the HID subject so bear with me please.

How does this 24w light produce 1800 lumens but the AE powerlight 24w only produces 1300 lumens?

Thanks,
John


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello Phaserburn. I have not yet seen the Shark in person. Can’t wait to get my hands on it! I’ll post my opinion when I get a chance to play with it. I should have a limited supply of the Shark-II/L06 available for sale around the 28th.

I just received a message from Wolf Eyes. Apparently the Shark-II/L03 had some battery overheating issues and will not be released. 

FYI: the Shark-II/L06 battery pack (LRB668) will fit the Dragon-I and extend the runtime to 220 minutes (about 3.5 hours).

Mike
http://www.pacifictacticalsolutions.com/


----------



## cmacclel (Sep 14, 2005)

Bummer I wanted the Shark – II/L03............I guess then take me off the 03 list and put me on the 06.


Mac


----------



## john2551 (Sep 15, 2005)

Mike,

Will the smaller version be released again once the problems are worked out or is the II/L03 permanently dropped?

John


----------



## fltundra (Sep 15, 2005)

lumenjunkie said:


> Wolf Eyes advised me that they only offer a 90 day warranty onthier stuff. Not too impressive for products that run as high as !$1,250 ++



Marc gives one year on the PowerLight.





john2551 said:


> I'm new to the HID subject so bear with me please.
> 
> How does this 24w light produce 1800 lumens but the AE powerlight 24w only produces 1300 lumens?
> 
> ...



Maybe at the bulb, but i doubt it's 1800 out the front.


----------



## mattheww50 (Sep 16, 2005)

Based upon battery life, and quoted battery capacity, while the AE light may use a 24 watt lamp, it is not likely to actually be driven at 24 watts. 24 watts with the run time quoted substantially exceeds the actual battery capacity.

I suspect 1800 lumens is what you can get from a full 24 watt drive, but I suggest you look at the quoted battery capacity and run time on all the 24 watt HID products being offered, and then decide if they are really driven at 24 watts. If they are not, than the 1800 lumen output is unlikely.

Realistically, 24watt drive with 100 minute run time imlies about 48 watt hour capacity, when you include the ballast losses. 14.8 V at 2200mah isn't going to do it, and neither will 3000mah (although it is close). 

I no longer believe any of these lamps are actually driven at 24 watts. That is my opinon


----------



## AW (Sep 16, 2005)

mattheww50,

The capacity of the battery pack is 4400mAH on my BrightStar 24W.

AW


----------



## dc (Sep 16, 2005)

Also, Brightstar now selling 5200mah pack for it 24w hid. This will also allow the light to run slightly longer than using the previous 4400mah Sony G5.

Rgrds,
Daniel


----------



## john2551 (Sep 16, 2005)

I hope a CPF member puts the Brightstar/ AE powerlight 24w up against this Dragon II so we can decide if it is worth spending $200 more for this SharkII/LO6.

John


----------



## john2551 (Sep 16, 2005)

Paul,

I have to give you credit; YOU DO GOOD RESEARCH! First on LED lights now on HID lights.

Keep up the good work,
John


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2005)

John,
The Shark-II/L03 will not be released anytime soon and does not have a promising future. I’ll keep you all informed if I here any news.

Mike
http://www.pacifictacticalsolutions.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2005)

The Sharks have arrived in limited quantities! 

They come with a handy nylon carrying bag that has a wide velcro strap inside to keep the light from moving in the bag. There is room for an extra battery and other accessories as well. For CPF members I offer a 10% discount with free shipping in the USA on this model. If there is anyone interested please email me and I’ll send a Pay Pal invoice.

Last night I compared the Shark to the Dragon-I and Crocodile. The Shark was a lot brighter than the Dragon-I with similar beam quality and only about 
2 ¾” inches longer. When compared to the Crocodile at 200 yards on the side of a building the Shark was almost as bright and had a tighter spot. I’m impressed and look forward to a review and comparison to its competition from someone more qualified than I. 

Mike
http://www.pacifictacticalsolutions.com/


----------



## john2551 (Nov 9, 2005)

Mike,

Can you please post a pic of this light next to a 3D maglite for size comparison.

Thanks,
John


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi John,
I couldn’t figure out how to imbed a pic in the post so here is a link: Wolf Eyes Shark and 3 cell Mag If anyone wants to point me in the right direction to learn how to imbed pictures, it would be greatly appreciated.
At this time all the Shark’s are gone (had someone even talk me out of my demo :lolsign: ) but I expect more around the 1st of December

Sincerely,
[email protected]
http://www.pacifictacticalsolutions.com/


----------



## Haesslich (Nov 10, 2005)

Mike: Use the IMG tags, like so:


----------



## john2551 (Nov 11, 2005)

Mike,

Thanks for the comparison pic. The Shark is not too big but i think i'll wait for the Microfire K2000R because it's much smaller.

John


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Haesslich,
Thanks for the clue! I’m going to go practice now.

John,
I agree with you! It will be interesting to see if the Warrior K2000R is as bright as the Shark. I’ll post some beam shots comparing the two when I receive my first shipment of the K2000R.

Mike


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 11, 2005)

When will the K2000R be arriving?


Mac


----------



## john2551 (Nov 20, 2005)

Mike,

I see that the red filter is an optional accessory for this light. What is the price for the red filter? Does it come on a rubber anti-roll type cap? I need this red filter for traffic control / safety when on the highway at night.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Lando (Nov 20, 2005)

so what's the deal on this one? From what I have read so far it is roughly the same spec as the Brightstar 24 hid for double the price even with the 10% CPF discount($200 for the Brightstar CPF groupbuy). No extra's in the form of filters, carry straps, car charger and the battery has a much shorter runtime 90 min against 130 from Brightstar. Is anyone getting one of these and if so....why?


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 20, 2005)

Check the RF leakage on these.


----------



## Lando (Nov 20, 2005)

JonSidneyB said:


> Check the RF leakage on these.


 
:huh2: could you elaborate on that


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2005)

cmacclel said:


> When will the K2000R be arriving?
> 
> 
> Mac



Mac,
MicroFire has not given me a release date yet but my contact in China said “the testing of 24W-HID has been completed and the production has started”. The quantity of first batch is very limited and I do not have any pricing yet. I’ll keep you all posted.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2005)

john2551 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I see that the red filter is an optional accessory for this light. What is the price for the red filter? Does it come on a rubber anti-roll type cap? I need this red filter for traffic control / safety when on the highway at night.
> 
> ...




John, 
I missed your question, sorry for the delay! The red filter cost $59.95 and the IR is $79.95 Below is the S2-IR filter and as you can see it screws on for a zero light leakage fit. Some sort of anti roll device on all the Wolf Eyes HID lights would great but at this time there is not one available.

Mike


----------

